# Bowl and Weed Pot



## holmqer (Apr 5, 2010)

Avocado bowl with inclusions filled with Alumilite. Alumilite is tinted with green powdered mica from Coastal Scents. Bowl is around 9" wide and 5" tall. Finish is Waterlox, I need to let it rest a week or so before buffing.

Maple Weed Pot finished with Boiled Linseed Oil. The finish gives it a soft feel that goes well with the curvaceous shape.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL Not what I was thinking when I saw "Bowl & Weed Pot".  Very nice work!  They look excellent!


----------



## FrankG (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the rim on the weed pot - is it undercut?


----------



## holmqer (Apr 5, 2010)

FrankG said:


> I like the rim on the weed pot - is it undercut?



Thanks! 

Yes, the underside of the rim follows the profile of the top


----------



## holmqer (Apr 5, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> LOL Not what I was thinking when I saw "Bowl & Weed Pot".  Very nice work!  They look excellent!



Heh, Thanks! The name for that sort of turning is rather suggestive of something else.


----------



## JimB (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work.  A lot of the members of he local turning club make a lot of weed pots.


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 5, 2010)

love the weed pot :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 6, 2010)

I was so curious what this weed pot was that I had to click on it. I was not sure what to expect. Very nice job


----------



## el_d (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice turning Eric, I like the matte finish of the weedpot.

What is a weedpot and how did it get its name?  Is that the same as a stash box?


----------



## holmqer (Apr 6, 2010)

el_d said:


> Nice turning Eric, I like the matte finish of the weedpot.
> 
> What is a weedpot and how did it get its name?  Is that the same as a stash box?



I don't know how this sort of item got that name, but a commonly accepted definition is

"any vessel for holding a single stem of grass, dried flower or weed, that isn't a normally accepted vase shape". If it's capable of holding a scrap of grass, a single flower, a cotton tail or a ear of wheat, then it fits the bill, regardless of shape, or material.

Other names for these items are Twig Pots or Bud Vases

A varient on this is to size the hole to insert a test tube, which then allows one to keep a single flower in some water. Most of the major turning supply companies (CSUSA etc) sell the tubes (typically catagorized under projects / flower display).

I went traditional and have no tube, just a 5/8" (16mm) hole that the curve of the top blends into. My goal was to go small on this one with lots of tight radius curves to make it feel interesting to hold. By going only with a bit of Linseed Oil as a finish, it has an almost skin like texture, I felt that a harder finish like Varnish or Lacquer would have detracted from the organic / live look and feel of it. The whole thing fits in a 3" cube.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicely Done Eric.


----------



## markgum (Apr 6, 2010)

great job. the finish on the weed pot is awesome.


----------

